# Mapping a drive to a folder in a Virtual Dedicated Windows Server 2008 R2



## Triztian (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello all, this is my first post, I hope someone can help me and somewhere not in the distant future I'll of help to others.

So, I have a Virtual Private Server running W2K8 R2 (or Virtual Dedicated Server) and I have a folder that I established as a share for a particular group, I need to map a drive letter on my local machine (client) to that particular share, I 've tried following  guide even that it's a bit outdated I think is the right way to go, because I get a message that <my-server> is active but is not responding to port 445, I've checked the firewall security for both Inbound and OutBound connections and I have open that port still to no avail, I think that I might need to set up my network as a domain, but I'm not sure can anyone provide any guidance?

I don't want to sound picky, but these methods are no-nos,as a certain application explicitly indicates that it MUST BE a mapped drive.

Remote Desktop Connection.
Virtual Private Network.
FTP Site.
Probably webDAV (not sure though...).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Both terms you use; Virtual Private Server and Virtual Dedicated Server, are for web hosting which has nothing to do with drive mappings.

You do not need a Domain Controller to do file sharing.

Please describe your physical setup and how you setup the server and this share you wish to connect to.


----------



## Triztian (Jan 18, 2011)

I used both terms to describe my environment, as for example a VPN connection normally doesn't work in this setup, I'm unsure of what do you mean by physical setup, but Ill post more info and be more descriptive:


 I have a remote server, it has an IP address.
 I've followed the guide posted, meaning that I edited my lmhosts file added this line this: "126.45.65.96 MyServer" and enabled plain text passwords.
 I created a folder in "C:\Depatments\Accounting".
 I created a group "accountants".
 I created a test user "Billy" and made it a member of "Accountants".
 I shared the folder by providing full control to the "accountants" group.
 I enabled ALL of the File and Printer sharing firewall rules and made sure that port 445 was open both for inbound and outbound connections.
 On my local computer (client) I tried to map a network drive, using the address "\\MyServer\Accounting" but couldn't connect, clicked diagnose and got a message that said "MyServer is online but is not responding to port 445".
More info:
In the "share and storage management" I can see the share and that it uses protocol SMB.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Remote server has a number of meanings. Is there a router between you and it? Is this server in the same subnet as your workstation?

You don't use the lmhosts file. You use the hosts file which also has nothing to do with mapping a drive. Your local dns server should be used for that function ie. name resolution.


----------



## Triztian (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry, by remote server I mean that I have a plan with GoDaddy and its a virtual server, as I have no physical access to the machine and I manage it by Remote Desktop Connection, so it is not on the same subnet.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Triztian you can't apply procedures for local networking to a hosted over-the-internet server.

Hosted services means you access them via a internet URL not via \\machinename\sharename.

The application you speak of requiring a mapped drive I don't believe will work in your situation. If the application can run on 2008 server it does appear you can host it on the GoDaddy server.

You would need a client vpn or site to site vpn [which would make the network local to your pc] to the server to be able to then map a drive from the local machine.

Did you talk with the folks at GoDaddy about how you wanted to use the server?


----------



## Triztian (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmm, thats what I fered, do you have any references on any of those that you mention?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I am unclear what you are asking for Triztian.

You only have two questions to be answered.

1. will the application you have run on 2008 server? If not the rest is a moot point.

2. with GoDaddy's help how can you access your server as a local server? Perhaps they/you can employ a site to site vpn connection which would make the server appear as local to your network.


----------



## Triztian (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi thank you for your patience and reply. 
You're right, after reading and reading, things seem more clear and I think that the site-to-site VPN Connection will do the trick, as that way I'll be able to access the shared folders in the server. After that I'll map a drive to the remote shares.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Hopefully GoDaddy can get this implemented for you.

Another avenue that may work for you is to enable RDP services [formerly terminal services] which would allow you thru the internet to connect to the server as if you were on the server. 

A majority of my company uses this technology to connect to my servers in one city from a number of other cities.

Will your app run on 2008? or are you just using the server for app storage?


----------

